# Australia first for best quality of life in the world



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes we all know this, but isn't it good to see that the OECD recognises it too in its Better Life Index. 

These Countries Have The Best Quality Of Life In The World

"Australia performs exceptionally well in measures of well-being, as shown by the fact that it ranks among the top countries in a large number of topics in the Better Life Index.

Money, while it cannot buy happiness, is an important means to achieving higher living standards. In Australia, the average household earned 27,039 USD in 2008, more than the OECD average.

In terms of employment, nearly 72% of people aged 15 to 64 in Australia have a paid job. People in Australia work 1690 hours a year, less than most people in the OECD. 71% of mothers are employed after their children begin school, suggesting that women are able to successfully balance family and career.

Having a good education is an important requisite to finding a job. In Australia, 70% of adults aged 25 to 64 have earned the equivalent of a high-school diploma, only slightly lower than the OECD average. Australia is a top-performing country in terms of the quality of its educational system. The average student scored 515 out of 600 in reading ability according to the latest PISA student-assessment programme, higher than the OECD average.

In terms of health, life expectancy at birth in Australia is 81.5 years, more than two years above the OECD average. The level of atmospheric PM10 – tiny air pollutant particles small enough to enter and cause damage to the lungs – is 14 micrograms per cubic meter, and is much lower than levels found in most OECD countries.

Concerning the public sphere, there is a strong sense of community and high levels of civic participation in Australia. 95% of people believe that they know someone they could rely on in a time of need, higher than the OECD average of 91%. Voter turnout, a measure of public trust in government and of citizens' participation in the political process, was 95% during recent elections; this figure is the highest in the OECD. In regards to crime, only 2% of people reported falling victim to assault over the previous 12 months.

When asked, 75% of people in Australia said they were satisfied with their life, much higher than the OECD average of 59%.

These findings are based on data from 2008 or later."


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Now I pray that I can be a part of it as well...


----------



## ozze_dollar (May 24, 2011)

I have travelled to many countries around the world and have not been tempted to change counties yet. Australia is a good place. Like a lot of places we often end up with some fools in government but then thats Democracy isnt it. You get who you vote for.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Now I pray that I can be a part of it as well...


I hope that you will too


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

ozze_dollar said:


> I have travelled to many countries around the world and have not been tempted to change counties yet. Australia is a good place. Like a lot of places we often end up with some fools in government but then thats Democracy isnt it. You get who you vote for.


Yes, can't live with them can't live without them!


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sydney*

Hi There,

Well its good to know that we Australians live our life very proficiently. That why we say Aussie rules.:clap2:


----------



## Andrew_A (May 5, 2011)

No matter how much Australian's like to complain it's still true we are the lucky country.

Arguably dumb lucky and possibly extraordinarily lucky considering how our terms of trade is going at the moment.. but still lucky! And that's better than being unlucky


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

It will continue for years to come provided we are strict on immigration and ensure those that come not only benefit the greater good but also assimilate and take on the "way of life"

If not..... you know where the airport is.


----------



## wnvasdf (May 29, 2011)

sweden and norway are great too


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Agreed.... Worked in Sweden. Just a little cold for my liking.


----------



## wnvasdf (May 29, 2011)

exactly. Sweden is clean though, but its a boring country  Halo, could I please ask you to take a look at the forum thread I posted a few mins ago? Thanks,


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Halo said:


> [Snip]... If not..... you know where the airport is.


Awwwww c'mon Halo!!!! I won't let you leave for Sweden if Australian culture can't assimilate moi. I am a tough nut for any digestive system


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> awwwww c'mon halo!!!! I won't let you leave for sweden if australian culture can't assimilate moi. I am a tough nut for any digestive system :d :d :d :d


huh?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Andrew_A said:


> No matter how much Australian's like to complain it's still true we are the lucky country.
> 
> Arguably dumb lucky and possibly extraordinarily lucky considering how our terms of trade is going at the moment.. but still lucky! And that's better than being unlucky


Seeing the problems that some of our near neighours have been having lately I think that a lot of Australia's fortune is because it knows how to make the best of its opportunities, rather than make excuses for why things can't be done. There is a very strong Can Do / JFDI attitude here, which I find exhilarating.

It doesn't always get it right (solar panel, insulation schemes etc) but at least it tries.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Halo said:


> huh?


Oh nothing. Just one more of my over the top, hairbrained attempts at cracking jokes...


----------

